# Anyone Have A Masonic Passport?



## JTHB19 (May 30, 2017)

Recently raised and plan to visit several lodges in a few different states by the end of the year. Anyone take one of these passports with them when visiting other lodges? Just found out that these were a thing. Seems like it could also serve as a good vouch of sorts, too. 

Do they typically have a lot of space in them for several different lodge visits?


----------



## chrmc (May 30, 2017)

In the US hardly anyone use them. But you could get one and have the secretary stamp it at each visit. Could be a cool little thing. 
However in other jurisdictions for instance in the Swedish Rite they are very, very common and used. Depends a bit on the area I guess.


----------



## goomba (May 30, 2017)

I have one but my work schedule changed and I haven't been able to use it.


----------



## Matt L (May 30, 2017)

I have a "King Solomon's Passport".


----------



## acjohnson53 (May 31, 2017)

Never heard of that before, How can I get one???


----------



## LK600 (May 31, 2017)

acjohnson53 said:


> Never heard of that before, How can I get one???



https://www.etsy.com/listing/260428...5c207982a608&gclid=CMD5lJiimtQCFcpLDQodYIsNkw


----------



## acjohnson53 (May 31, 2017)

Thanks Brother just me one/G\


----------



## LK600 (May 31, 2017)

acjohnson53 said:


> Thanks Brother just me one/G\


Your most welcome, though regretfully I am not a brother for another 12 days.


----------



## Elexir (May 31, 2017)

A little detail regarding the Swedish rite passport. It is not nessecery for intervision between the Swedish, Danish, Norwegian and Icelandic order of freemasonry.


----------



## JTHB19 (May 31, 2017)

I stumbled on them on my grand lodge website. Seems like something cool to have.


----------



## Bloke (Jun 3, 2017)

Our Constitution has a Masonic Passport but its intent is not visiting. To do that, especially internationally, you get a letter of introduction from your Lodge Sec.

Our Masonic Passport is for use by EAs, FCs and MMs. It records their degrees and their completion of "MAPs" required before progressing to the next degree. These MAPs (Masonic Advancement Program) are done outside a lodge meeting by a certified presenter. They do a walk through of the degree the brother has just done and discussed the symbolism therein and the history of Freemasonry and the degree. Completion of the degrees and MAPs are then signed off by the Lodge Sec or MAP presenter and this must be presented to our Sec before any advancement.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jun 4, 2017)

We have them here but very few people use them.


----------



## acjohnson53 (Jun 5, 2017)

should be getting mine soon...


----------



## cemab4y (Jul 11, 2017)

I have had a Masonic passport for some years. Whenever I visit a lodge, I get the secretary to make an entry with a record of the visit. If possible, I get him to use the embosser, and make a raised seal in the passport. I have visited lodges in 14 states, WashDC, and 5 foreign countries. I wish I had obtained a passport when I was first made a Mason in 1982.


----------



## David612 (Jul 18, 2017)

I was issued one at my initiation and am required to visit lodges to expand my understanding, looking forward to visiting next week.


----------



## Roy_ (Jul 19, 2017)

This question is slightly annoying. I remember when I was initiated, there were two people getting stamps for their passports from the secretary. I figured they's be FC's that have to 'prove' they traveled enough to be raised. A nice idea.

I never got one myself though. Obviously some organisations (lodges even?) use them, others don't. So when I was FC myself I tried to go around visiting lodges, but other than from hearsay my Warden couldn't tell.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 19, 2017)

Roy_ said:


> I figured they's be FC's that have to 'prove' they traveled enough to be raised. A nice iidea.


Never heard of a FC having to "travel."  In fact in my jurisdictions only MM are entitled to travel.  Others must have an escort and permission from the WM of the lodge they are visiting.


----------



## Elexir (Jul 19, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Never heard of a FC having to "travel."  In fact in my jurisdictions only MM are entitled to travel.  Others must have an escort and permission from the WM of the lodge they are visiting.



Here we are allowed to travel from when we are EA.


----------



## David612 (Jul 19, 2017)

We here are required to attend lodge at least 12 times I believe prior to being eligible for our third degree, now while it would be possible obviously to not travel but immediately after my initiation I was told of upcoming events in local lodges and told by several that they would vouch for me as this seems to be a requirement for us EA and FC to be able to travel.
I'm looking to see a first degree next week.

Edit: I think the point of it all is to show the slight differences between lodges, get perspective and just open yourself up to the Masonic world around you so you can expand your familiarity with the fraternity.


----------



## Bloke (Jul 19, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Never heard of a FC having to "travel."  In fact in my jurisdictions only MM are entitled to travel.  Others must have an escort and permission from the WM of the lodge they are visiting.


I've organised a travel letter for an EA to South America from Australia. EAs and FCs here are encouraged to visit, but it's always best to do it when you're more experienced (and a MM).


----------



## Roy_ (Jul 20, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Never heard of a FC having to "travel."  In fact in my jurisdictions only MM are entitled to travel.  Others must have an escort and permission from the WM of the lodge they are visiting.



There's of course another difference between "Anglo Saxon" and "continental" FM. Over here you are mostly an EA for a year, the same with FC, so more time to travel. In my organisation it is recommended (required is too big a word) that an FC travels at least a couple of times. An EA _can_ travel. Both EA's and FC's are required to be accompanied by their Warden (or another MM). An EA does not go to just any lodge to avoid confusion (we have lodges in our organisation working with very different rites which can be confusing).



Elexir said:


> Here we are allowed to travel from when we are EA.



Same with us, but see above.



David612 said:


> We here are required to attend lodge at least 12 times I believe prior to being eligible for our third degree, now while it would be possible obviously to not travel but immediately after my initiation I was told of upcoming events in local lodges and told by several that they would vouch for me as this seems to be a requirement for us EA and FC to be able to travel.
> I'm looking to see a first degree next week.
> 
> Edit: I think the point of it all is to show the slight differences between lodges, get perspective and just open yourself up to the Masonic world around you so you can expand your familiarity with the fraternity.



In our FC ritual travelling is explicitly mentioned. A couple of months ago I attended an FC in a different rite and there the candidates even got 'travel supplies'. All this perhaps reminds of the "Tour de France" of the Compagnonnage.


----------



## CLewey44 (Jul 20, 2017)

I have not gotten one but I have a feeling one day I'll be kicking myself for not doing so.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Jul 22, 2017)

I think I'm going to get one now....


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Phil P (Jul 24, 2017)

Hmmmm, that might make a good b-day present for me in January when I hit the big 5-0. By that time I should have reached master Mason status


----------



## acjohnson53 (Jul 25, 2017)

I got mine, lamenated the first page with passport picture. the young lady at fedex hooked it up...


----------



## Douglas Young (Jul 31, 2017)

https://www.etsy.com/listing/260428...earch_query=masonic passport&ref=sr_gallery_2


----------



## Douglas Young (Jul 31, 2017)

Beautiful Masonic Passport click link https://www.etsy.com/listing/260428...earch_query=masonic passport&ref=sr_gallery_2


----------



## acjohnson53 (Aug 5, 2017)

after receiving mine, I highly recommend it. because you never who you're gonna meet. When I travel it's in my bag along with my apron, bible, ritual and dues card....never know if I got stranded in an airport, Got reading material, or I might get and invite to a communications, who knows...Like American Express never leave home without it...


----------



## acjohnson53 (Dec 27, 2017)

LK600 said:


> Your most welcome, though regretfully I am not a brother for another 12 days.


always remember you were a man before you were a Mason....meaning I refer to you as brother in gesture....


----------



## Bloke (Jun 22, 2019)

Doggie said:


> Visit www.33Travellers.com to get your lastest Masonic Passport.


You know, that is an advert, and some might hence say "spam" - but well done Bro !


----------



## Winter (Jun 26, 2019)

I don't think we have a section specifically for Masonic merchandise. Might not be a bad idea. A place where anyone who sells things Brothers may be interested can advertise or Beothers can buy, sell, or trade things.  

Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic


----------



## Brother JC (Jun 26, 2019)

Actually c we do...
The Marketplace
https://www.myfreemasonry.com/index.php?forums/282/


----------



## Winter (Jun 26, 2019)

Brother JC said:


> Actually c we do...
> The Marketplace
> https://www.myfreemasonry.com/index.php?forums/282/


I must have missed that.  Thanks. 

Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic


----------



## Matt Ross (Jun 27, 2019)

They're pretty popular here in Michigan, however, an awesome alternative that a lot of brethren in my lodge use is writing the name of each lodge they visit in the back of their Masonic bible that's given to them when they're raised.


----------

